# Bradbury State Park 5/17



## BackLoafRiver (May 18, 2010)

Easily the best day out for me this year!!!!  What a gorgeous day yesterday was.  Mid 70's, cool breeze, not a cloud in the sky and dry trails!

My schedule worked out so I could drive to Bradbury again yesterday for the second time. It is amazing what a few weeks of riding does for your confidence.   I hit almost everything I came on.  (there was a bridge that I didn't even attempt...scared the crap out of me)  

Some highlights for me = 

Lanzo - A fairly straight ahead buff as hell single track that makes you do some rock wall stuff, a few mini-bridges, and a rock garden here and there.  

The Island Trail - I mentioned this before but I am positive this is a new section that was just cut this spring. Tight turns, a few rooty climbs, and some hairpin turns on a decent that lead straight to a bridge make it tough but FUN!

Gin - There is a pretty decent roller that I didn't bother with at the end of last season and found myself staring at yesterday.  I went for it and made it.  Felt like a million bucks after.  Perma-grin all the way to the car.  

My GPS failed to log the last hour of my ride which accounted for at least two miles but I recorded a modest 7 on the day.  Like I said, probably my favorite day of the year! (and it's only May)  I'll post a few pics when I get home tonight.


----------



## Riverskier (May 18, 2010)

Bradbury is a great place to ride! I live about 10 minutes away and ride there almost exclusively. Can't wait to try the new Island Trail. Was the bridge the tall one on Ragan by any chance? Now I just have to wait for the achilles to heal up so I can get out there! Probably not until August, but that will still give me a couple months of riding.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 18, 2010)

Riverskier said:


> Bradbury is a great place to ride! I live about 10 minutes away and ride there almost exclusively. Can't wait to try the new Island Trail. Was the bridge the tall one on Ragan by any chance? Now I just have to wait for the achilles to heal up so I can get out there! Probably not until August, but that will still give me a couple months of riding.



It was indeed.  Thank god for the by-pass.  It scares the hell out of me. Not sure why.

Hope the healing goes well.  I was thinking on my drive down yesterday how much I envy those of you who live close enough to ride there every day.


----------



## Riverskier (May 19, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> It was indeed.  Thank god for the by-pass.  It scares the hell out of me. Not sure why.
> 
> Hope the healing goes well.  I was thinking on my drive down yesterday how much I envy those of you who live close enough to ride there every day.



Thanks! And yes, it is great living close to there. I hardly find a need to ride anywhere else! As to the bridge, I rode around it for almost a whole summer. The height is intimidating, but once I finally got up the courage I started riding it every time. I am not a great rider by any means and will go around smaller but narrower bridges, but that bridge it wide enough that you actually have quite a bit of room for error. Give it a shot, it is quite the rush!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 19, 2010)

Riverskier said:


> Thanks! And yes, it is great living close to there. I hardly find a need to ride anywhere else! As to the bridge, I rode around it for almost a whole summer. The height is intimidating, but once I finally got up the courage I started riding it every time. I am not a great rider by any means and will go around smaller but narrower bridges, but that bridge it wide enough that you actually have quite a bit of room for error. Give it a shot, it is quite the rush!



I heard there is some pretty sweet riding somewhere near Portland.  I can't remember the name of it.  I'd still hit Bradbury daily.  I don't think it is possible to get bored of that place.

Are you familiar with the Bat Cave trail off Ginn?  I was planning on riding it but was running low on time.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 19, 2010)

Some Shots:

Lanzo:












Bridge at the end of Island:







End of the Regan Bridge:





Fun skinny to bridge. (or the ride around)


----------



## WoodCore (May 19, 2010)

Nice looking trails!


----------



## bvibert (May 19, 2010)

I like the wood work, looks like fun!


----------



## Skier75 (May 20, 2010)

WOW, who'da thunk......Haven't been to Bradbury Mtn in years.....We'd "hike"(if you want to call it that) up it, but never thought to ride bikes out there..... it's such a small mtn. A few nice views up there though.


----------

